
How to Kill a Great Idea - staunch
http://www.scribd.com/doc/80907/How-to-Kill-a-Great-Idea
======
nickb
Here is a non-stolen link with pictures:
<http://www.inc.com/magazine/20070601/features-how-to-kill-a-great-idea.html>

~~~
danw
Some mods care to fix the main link please?

~~~
aston
When did this site gets mods? If pg's not around to fix it, it stays broken, I
think.

~~~
pg
There are about 15 editors.

~~~
aston
Good to know.

------
vlad
_The beauty of Friendster was its exhaustively complete network. Every time a
homepage loaded, Friendster's servers calculated a single user's connection to
other users within four degrees of separation, which could mean hundreds of
thousands of individuals._

And nobody had a clue this would not scale in 2003?

When there are 6 billion people in the world who are 7 degrees of separation
from each other, they thought it would scale to calculate 4 degrees of
separation, forever, each and every time somebody loaded any profile? You mean
the creator worked for Netscape, and knew a company could have millions of
users in a short period of time? You mean to tell me they didn't even
implement alternate ways to display friends just in case they had to, due to
sudden growth or multiple server failures, etc?

------
zach
"I want to stress the importance of being young and technical." - Mark
Zuckerberg

See, if he'd said "you gotta have experienced business guys controlling your
product," he'd be crazy, not arrogant.

------
ivan
stolen or not, thanks for link. very interesting.

